# What is this?



## Plasmon360 (Feb 16, 2018)

I got this jig looking thing as part of purchase of table saw,jointer,planer and chisel mortiser. The guy who sold it inherited this and has no idea what it is. He also had a shaper which I did not purchase. Anyone has an idea what this could be? Router jig?

Thanks.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

It looks to me like some sort of routing jig. Possibly for routing hinges.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a piece of kindling to me.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't know what it is, you don't need it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree with all three answers above lol Well except for the hinges part, unless it was for some funky strap hinges.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

A Hat, A Broach, A Pterodactyl.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

It's a whatchamacallit.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> It s a whatchamacallit.
> 
> - Ripper70


 No…definitely a doohickey. It's used to hold a garbage can down.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cope & Stick router bit sled…..


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Six panhead wood screws for the coffee can full of mismatched hardware.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

That is a *********************************** joist hanger


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> It s a whatchamacallit.
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


I beg to differ. Doohickey's are almost always made with melamine undersides. I will concede that it may be more of a thingamajig rather than a whatchamacallit.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I beg to differ. Doohickey s are almost always made with melamine undersides. I will concede that it may be more of a thingamajig rather than a whatchamacallit.
> 
> - Ripper70


I've been slayed by a thingamajigninja…


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what it is but I don't have one so I absolutely must make one… 

.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I have absolutely no idea what it is but I don t have one so I absolutely must make one…
> 
> - Robinson


LOL! There was most likely three or four in production while you were writing your post! Too funny!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I have absolutely no idea what it is but I don t have one so I absolutely must make one…
> 
> - Robinson
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where to get plans for this? I'm still working on the AutoCad tutorial. Haven't yet covered thingamajigninja manufacturing yet.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Try Ted's Woodworking Plans … I believe it is plan No. 15635 …


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Try Ted s I believe it is plan No. 15635 …
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Of course! Ted's. I've heard nothing but good things about them.

I'm assuming Alder would be the best for something like this. Anyone disagree?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Try Ted s I believe it is plan No. 15635 …
> 
> - Ron Aylor
> 
> ...


I guess you could use alder … the one I'm making is bolivian rosewood!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I m assuming Alder would be the best for something like this. Anyone disagree?
> 
> - Ripper70


Meh…trashy alder would work for a lowly thingamajig….just don't let the neighbors see you. If they do….Just tell em your ashamed, but you're making it for some strange dude in Louisiana. They'll understand.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the entertainment! Great replies.


----------

